# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  قصائد ممنوعة 2 أحمد فؤاد نجم

## محيي ابراهيم

قصائد للشاعر المصري الكبير :  أحمد فؤاد نجم

الفهرس : 

حلاويلا 
جيفارا مات 
سقطت سايغون 
يا عرب 
اتجمعوا العشاق 
غابة 
 برولوج 
نكسون 
هما مين و إحنا مين  
دلي الشكارة  
القواد الفصيح 
عالمحطة 
البحر بيضحك ليه 
كلمتين ( إلى مصر ) 
فاليري جيسكار ديستان  
الممنوعات  
التحالف 
ورقه .. من ملف القضية 
أغنية السلام .. 
يا فلسطينية  
بوتيكات 
طلع الصباح 
المسحراتي 
بقرة حاحا 
 أوأه 
 جائزة نوبل 
مرحبا 
نويت أصلي  
لا نحالف 
 بيان هام 
دور يا كلام على كيفك دور 
نشيد الكروان ( إلى الشعب ) 
مقابلة صحفية مع الشاعر 
استغمايه 
الإضراب 
مقدمة أبو العلا 90  
بابلو نيرودا 
عطشان .. يا صبايا 
الشاعر الأكره 
فات الهوى 
هو شي منه 
سايجون 
عنيكي 
أبو العلا 90 الخاتمة 
مٌر الكلام 
النيل عطشان 
ديستان 
تاجر 
حرب الشعب 
الشيخ عاشور 
دعوة 
يا مصر 
أخر الكلام 
الخط دا خطي 
بلح ابريم 
الحمد لله 
كلب الست 
شجرة لو 
أول كلام 
اصحى يا مصر

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

حلاويلا

حلاويلا يا حلاويلا .. يا خسارة يا حول الله


ده الثوري النوري الكلمنجي .. هلاب الدين الشفطنجي
قاعد في الصف الاكلنجي ... شكلاطة و كاراميلا ..


يتمركس بعض الايام ... يتمسلم بعض الايام
و يصاحب كل الحكام .. و بسطعشر ملة ..


حلاويلا يا حلاويلا .. يا خسارة يا حول الله


يا حلاولو لو شفتو زمان .. مهموم بقضايا الانسان
بيتكتك لتقول بركان .. و لا بوتجاز و لا حلة ..


حلاويلا يا حلاويلا .. يا خسارة يا حول الله


اش حالك يا قريب اليوم .. اش جاب التفاح للدوم
و اش جاب الغرفة ببدروم ... للعربية و فيلا


حلاويلا يا حلاويلا .. يا خسارة يا حول الله


جرانين و منابر و ادارة .. و معلق طلبة و زمارة
يعطل أهو بيسلك يابا .. و يجيبوا المنافيلا


حلاويلا يا حلاويلا .. يا خسارة يا حول الله


دا ترستق هلاب الدين .. بقى عاقل جداً و رزين
و يعن عند المجانين .. إن عشنا و متنا بعلة


حلاويلا يا حلاويلا .. يا خسارة يا حول الله 



اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 جيفارا مات 

شعر : أحمد فؤاد نجم 

غناء : الشيخ إمام 

------------------------------------- 

جيفارا مات 

جيفارا مات 

آخر خبر فِ الراديوهات 

و فِ الكنايس 

و الجوامع 

و فِ الحواري 

و الشوارع 

و عَ القهاوي و َ البارات 

جيفارا مات 

جيفارا مات 

و اتمد حبل الداردشة و التعليقات 

******** 

مات المناضل المثال 

يا ميت خسارة عَ الرجال 

مات الجدع فوق مدفعه جوّه الغابات 

جسّد نضاله بمصرعه 

و من سُكات 

لا طبالين يفرقعوا 

و لا اعلانات 



******** 

ما رأيكم دام عزكم 

يا انتيكات 

يا غرقانين 

فِ المأكولات و الملبوسات 

يا دفيانين 

و مولعين الدفايات 

يا محفلطين (1) 

يا ملمّعين يا جيمسنات 

يا بتوع نضال آخر زمن 

ف العوامات 

ما رأيكم دام عزّكم 

جيفارا مات 

لا طنطنة 

و لا شنشنة 

و لا إعلامات و استعلامات 

عيني عليه ساعة القضا 

من غير رفاقه تودّعه 

يطلع أنينه للفضا 

يزعق و لا مين يسمعه 

يمكن صرخ من الألم 

من لسعة النار فِ الحشا 

يمكن ضحك 

أو ابتسم 

أو ارتعش 

أو انتشى 

يمكن لفظ آخر نفس كلمة وداع 

لَجل الجياع (2) 

يمكن وصية للي حاضنين القضية 

بالصراع 

صور كتير ملو الخيال 

و ألف مليون إحتمال 

لكن أكيد و لا جدال 

جيفارا مات موتة رجال 



******* 

يا شغالين و محرومين 

يا مسلسلين (3) 

رجلين و راس 

خلاص خلاص 

مالكوش خلاص 

غير البنادق و الرصاص 

دا منطق العصر سعيد 

عصر الزنوج و الامريكان 

الكلمة للنار و الحديد 

و العدل أخرس أو جبان 

صرخة جيفارا يا عبيد 

في أي موطن أو مكان 

ما فيش بديل 

ما فبش مناص 

يا تجهّزو جيش الخلاص 

يا تقولو عَ العالم 

خلاص 



1968

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

سقطت سايغون (1) 

كلمات : أحمد فؤاد نجم 

غناء : الشيخ إمام 



أبجد هوز .. حطي كلمن 

إقلب صفحة .. امسك قلم ٌ 

اكتب زي الناس ما بتنطق 

سقطت سايغون رفعوا العلم ٌ 

.......... 

طلعت شمس اليوم ده أغاني 

كل ما نسمع نعشق تاني 

طلعت شمس اليوم ده حريقة 

تكوي الجرح و تبري الالم ٌ 

..... 

سايغون عادت للثوار 

فوق الدم و تحت النار 

جدّوا فوجدوا .. زرعوا فحصدوا 

و إحنا إيدينا للسمسار 

و إللي قالوه السمسارجية 

و اللي حكاه السمساردار 

لما قروه القرونجية 

بالمستعجل و المندار 



هشت و نشت يعزم الصوت 

عن أمريكا و هول أمريكا 

زعموا الفانتوم حامل موت 

سقط الكوت بعلم أمريكا 

جاتكو فضيحة يا طبقة سطيحة 

و عاملة فصيحة و جايبة العار 

فصحانجية و كلمانجية و سمسارجية 

و سمسار دار 



اعلى الصفحة

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

يا عرب ( باللهجة المصرية )

كلمات الشاعر المصري أحمد فؤاد نجم .. و غناء الشيخ إمام



يا عرب .. يا عرب .. يا عرب في أي مصر 

يا عرب .. يا عرب .. اسمعوا صوت شعب مصر 

أحفظوا لمصر المكان .. و احنا عالعهد اللي كان 

مصر أوفى من الزمان ..
و انتو عارفين شعب مصر 

يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر

---------------------------- 

اللي خانوا العهد بينا .. و استباحوا كل حاجة

و استهانوا بالعروبة .. و استكانوا للخواجة

مستحيل حيكونوا منا .. نحنا حاجة و هما حاجة

هما باعوا الجلابية .. و الوطن و البندقية

و ا حنا أصحاب القضية ..

احنا ما بنبيعش مصر

يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر
---------------------------- 

يطلع الدجال بزيفو .. يملا وادي النيل ضباب 

ينزل الجلاد بسيفو ... يزرع الموت و الخراب 

يطول الليل زي كيفو .... الصباح له ألف باب 

و احنا بوصلتنا بإيدينا .. ما تخافوش من الليل علينا 

مهما غبتو عن عينينا .. 

انتو جوا بقلب مصر 

يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر 

------------------------- 

سينا و لا .. يافا و لا .. حيفا ولا ... دير ياسين 

اسألوا الشمس اللي هالة .. عللي صحيوا مبدرين 

يزرعوها نور و غلة .. دول جدودنا و لا مين ؟ 

حقنا و حتما ً يُعاد .. بس لو بانت سعاد 

و البيان ده لوه معاد ... 

و المعاد حيكون في مصر 

يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر



اعلى الصفحة 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اتجمعوا العشاق   

اتجمعوا العشاق في سجن القلعة ... اتجمعوا العشاق في باب الخلق 

و الشمس غنوة من الزنازن طالعة .. و مصر غنوة مفرعة في الحلق 

تجمعوا العشاق بالزنزانة .... مهما يطول السجن مهما القهر 

مهما يزيد الفجر بالسجانة .. مين اللي يقدر ساعة يحبس مصر 

............... 

تجمعوا و العشق نار في الدم ..... نار تحرق الجوع و الدموع و الهم 

نار تشتعل لما القدم ينضم .... لما الايادي تفور في لم اللحم 

و اللحم متنتور في رملة سينا .... و الكدب بيحجز على أيادينا 

قدم العدو غارسة في لحم ترابي ... و الكدب عشش مخبرين على بابي 

و المخبرين خارجين كلاب سعرانة ... بيجمعوا العشاق في الزنزانة 

............... 

مصر النهار يطلقنا في الميادين .. مصر البكا .. مصر الغنا و الطين 

مصر الشموس الهالة من الزنزانين .. هالة و طارحة بدمنا بسا تين 

مصر الجناين طرحة مين يقطفها .. مصر الجناين للي يرفع سيفها 

مهما يطول السجن مهما القهر .. مهما يزيد الفجر بالسجانة 

مين اللي يقدر ساعة يحبس مصر


اعلى الصفحة 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

غابة 

غابة كلابها ديابــــا ... و نازلين في الناس هـم
و اللي ينام في الغابة ... رح يتاكل هــــــــم
و اللي يدور وشـــــو ... في غمضة عين يتهــــــم


و اللي يغيب عن جحرو .. لاجل القوت و المم
يتخان من ورا ظهرو ... او يتاخد خم
غابة بتاكل ميتة ... غابة بتشرب دم


غابة كلابها ديابا ... نازلين بالناس هم
غابة و ناسها غلابة .. خيخة لا ناب و لا فم
متكلين عالصدفة .... متاكلين بالهم


و احنا يا ملح الغابة .. هم يحرك هم
ضايعين و سط ديابا .. مش فاضيين نهتم
فاهمين و بنتغابا ... مش راضيين نتلم




اعلى الصفحة 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 برولوج 

شعر أحمد فؤاد نجم 

---------------------------------------- 

يا ليل يا عين ما اعرفش اكدب 

طب و اكدب ليه 

عدم المؤاخذة 

لنا باكتب 

و لا أبصر إيه 

لا انا احترافي اشتراكية 

و لا عندي نزعة رجعيّة 

لكني شايف بعنيّه 

يا فلاحين يا صنايعية 

بر الأمان بان 

و المركب 

راح ترسي عليه 

و انا حاكدب ليه 

1971

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

نكسون 

شرفت يانكسون بابا يا بتاع الوترغيت

عملولك ايمة وسيمة سلاطين الفول و الزيت 

فرشولك اوسع سكة من راس التين على مكة 

وهناك تنفد على عكا ويقولوا عليك حجيت 

____________________________________ 

عزموك فقالوا تعالا تاكل بابمبون وهريسة 

امت لانك مهيف سدءت انحنا فريسة 

هات وشك خودلك تفة طبعا شلا يا صحاب البيت 

___________________________________ 

خد منى كلام يبئالك ولونك موش حتعيش 

لاحؤول أهلا ولا جهلا ولاتجى ولا ماتجيش 

بيقولوا اللحم المصرى مطرح مابيسرى بيهرى 

ودا كولوا من تاثير الكوشرى والفول أبو سوس بزيت



اعلى الصفحة 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هما مين و إحنا مين ...

كلمات الشاعر : أحمد فؤاد نجم
غناء : الشيخ إمام


هما مين و إ حنا مين .. ؟ 

هما الأمرا و السلاطين .. 

هما المال و الحكم معاهم .. 

و إحنا الفقرا المحرومين 

حزر فزر شغّـل مخك 

شوف مين فينا بيحكم مين ؟!! 

.............. 

إحنا مين و هما مين .. 

إحنا الفعلا البنايين 

إحنا السنة و إحنا الفرض 

إحنا الناس بالطول و العرض 

من عافيتنا تقوم الارض .. 

و عرقنا يخضر بساتين 

حزر فزر شغل مخك 

شوف مين فينا بيخدم مين ..؟؟!! 

................ 

هما مين و إحنا مين ؟؟ 

هما الامرا و السلاطين 

هما الفيلا و العربية 

و النساوين المتنقية 

حيوانات استهلاكية 

شغلتهم حشو المصارين 

حزر فزر شغل مخك 

شوف مين فينا بياكل مين ..؟؟!!! 

....................
إحنا مين و هما مين 

إحنا قرنفل على ياسمين 

إحنا الحرب : حطبها و نارها 

و إحنا الجيش اللي يحررها 

و إحنا الشهدا بكل مدارها 

منكسرين أو منتصرين 

حزر فزر شغل مخك 

شوف مين فينا بيقتل مين ..؟؟!!! 

................


هما مين و إحنا مين 

هما الامرا و السلاطين 

هما مناظر بالمزيكا 

و الزفة و شغل البوليتيكا 

و دماغهم طبعاً استيكا 

بس البركة بالميازين 

حزر .. فزر شغل مخك 

شوف مين فينا بيخدع مين ..؟؟؟!!! 

..................... 

هما مين و إحنا مين 

هما الامرا و السلاطين 

هما بيلبسوا أخر موضة 

و إحنا بنسكن سبعة في أوضة 

هما بياكلوا حمام و فراخ 

و إحنا الفول دوخنا و داخ 

هما بيمشوا بطيارات 

و إحنا نموت بالاوتوبيسات 

هما حياتهم بامب جميلة 

هما فصيلة و إحنا فصيلة


حادي يا بادي يا عبد الهادي 

يا اللي عليك قصد الغنوادي ( الغنوة دي أو هذه الاغنية ) 

لما الشعب يقوم و ينادي 

يا إحنا يا هما في الدنيا دي 

حزر فزر .. شغل مخك 

شوف مين فينا حيغلب مين



اعلى الصفحة 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دلي الشكارة

دلي الشكارة جنب الشكارة 

و اقعد يا حفني ولعلك سيجارة 

فكّـر شوية .. بالعيشة دية 

إيه القضية إيه العبارة 



من صغر سني 

شقيان لكني 

ما لط سني غير البصارة 

.... 

و دخلت حارة من جوة حارة 

و فكل حارة عليت عمارة 

و سط المعامل بنا و مناول 

بس المقاول كلني بشطارة 

و لا خلى صرة و لا لقمة حرة 

و العيشة مرة .. أخر مرارة

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

القواد الفصيح 

شعر : أحمد فؤاد نجم 

------------------------------ 

القواد : سلمى يا عزيزة على الأستاذ 

فنان اليوم و المستقبل 

محمود محمود محمود الباز 

بنتي السنيورة الأمورة 

على فكرة بترقص ممتاز 

ارقصي يا عزيزة ما تنكسفيش 

محمد بقى منا خلاص و لا فيش 

يا عزيزة النيزة كوا النيزه 

كان ممكن تطلعي مركيزة 

المطيباتية : تكي تم تكي تم تكي تم تم تم 

الرقص النقص 

يزيح الهم 

تكي تم تكي تم تكي تم تم تم 

و يمشي الحال 

و يجري الدم 

تكي تم تكي تم تكي تم تم تم 

**** 

القواد : على فكره يا كابتن محمود 

و برغم الكبت الموجود 

انا راجل ثوري و متحرر 

و عزيزة بتلعب ع العود 

إلعبي يا عزيزة ما تنكسفيش 

محمود بقى منا خلاص و لا فيش 

يا عزيزة النيزه كوا النيزه 

كان لازم تطلعي مركيزه 

***** 

المطيباتية : ترى لم ترى لم ترى لم لم لم 

العود النود 

بيزيح الهم 

ترى لم ترى لم ترى لم لم لم 

و يخلي القعدة 

شهية يا عم 

ترى لم ترى لم ترى لم لم لم 

القواد : أنا رأيي يا سيد محمود 

و برغم الصمت المقصود 

انك فنان المستقبل 

و نشيد العصر المنشود 

قربي يا عزيزة من الاستاذ 

محمود مبقاش محمود الباز 

محمود بقى منا خلاص و لا فيش 

قربي يا عزيزة ما تتأخريش 

يا عزيزة النيزة 

كوا النيزة 

انا رأيي 

إنك مركيزة 

المطيباتية : هلا لم هلا لم هلا لم لم لم 

محمود النود 

بقى نازل 

هم 

هلا لم هلا لم هلا لم لم لم 

و عزيزة 

النيزة 

تحب الهم 

هلا لم هلا لم هلا لم لم لم



اعلى الصفحة 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عالمحطة 

عالمحطة … عالمحطة

واللي شفته أنا عالمحطة 

طلعت الخفة أم شنطة 

سلم الأوتوبيس … بنطة 

حتة ملعب (بضم الميم ، أي ذات لعب ودلال) … والأكاده (أي بالتأكيد) 

في الأوام (القوام) والحسن بطة 

هيه خشت درجة أولى 

والكراسي بإت (بقت أي أصبحت) منطة 

سابوا تانية … وغلب تانية 

والأطيع (القطيع) على أولى خطى 

اللي يهبش في الجونيلا 

واللي يعلى … واللي يوطى 

بص واحد ماللي ( من الذين) هما دمهم فلفل وشطة 

شاف صنايعي في البريمو 

آل له خش هناك يا أسطى 

تانية أنسب للي زيك 

دي الحقيقة بلاش مغالطة 

الأسطى آل له … ياعم روق (بتشديد الواو) 

دي الحياة تحب المباسطة 

وانت شايف … مش مغمض 

حاجة ملبن … حاجة إشطة (قشدة) 

والا يعني الكون حيخرب 

لو فقير يلهط له لهطة ؟





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

البحر بيضحك ليه 



البحر بيضحك ليه

وانا نازله ادلع املا القلل 



البحر غضبان ما بيضحكش 

أصل الحكاية ما تضحكش 

البحر جرحه ما بيدبلش 

وجرحنا ولا عمره دبل 



مساكين بنضحك من البلوة 

زي الديوك و الروح حلوة 

سارقاها من السكين حموة 

و لسة جوا القلب أمل 

قللنا فخارها إناوي 

بتقول حكاوي و غناوي 

يا قلة الذل أنا ناوي 

ما شرب و لو في المية عسل



والبحر بيضحك ليه … ليه 

وانا نازلة ادلع املا القلل 



ياما ملينا وملينا 

لغيرنا وعطشنا ساقينا 

صابرين وبحر ما يروينا 

شايلين بدال العلة علل 



والبحر بيضحك ليه … ليه 

وانا نازلة ادلع املا القلل 



في بالي ياما وعلى بالي 

واللي بيعشق ما يبالي 

ما يهمنيش من عزالي 

يا حلوة لو مرسالي وصل 



والبحر بيضحك ليه ليه 

وانا نازلة ادلع املا القلل 



بيني وبينك سور ورا سور 

وانا لا مارد ولا عصفور 

في إيدي عود قوال وجسور 

وصبحت انا في العشق مثل 



والبحر بيضحك ليه 

وانا نازله ادلع املا القلل

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

كلمتين ( إلى مصر ) 

كلمات : أحمد فؤاد نجم 

غناء : الشيخ إمام 

............................ 

كل عين تعشق حليوة 

و إنتي حلوة في كل عين 

يا حبيبتي أنا قلبي عاشق 

و اسمحيلي بكلمتين 

كلمتين يا مصر يمكن 

هما أخر كلمتين 

حد ضامن يمشي آمن 

أو مِـآمن يمشي فين 

.......................... 

شابة يا أم الشعر ليلي 

و الجبين شق النهار 

و العيون بحرين أماني 

و الخدود عسل و نار 

و اللوالي ( اللؤلؤ) بابتسامتك 

يحكوا أسرار المحار 

يللي ساكنة القصر عالي 

إيمتى يهنالي المزار 

كلميني يا صبية 

طال علي َّ الانتظار 

كلمتين يا مصر يمكن 

هما أخر كلمتين 

حد ضامن يمشي آمن 

أو مِـآمن يمشي فين 

..................... 

قصرك المسحور غيلانو 

أغبى من دود  الغيطان 

بعد مص الغصن الاخضر 

ينحتوا عضم العيدان 

و اللي خلى الارض خضرا 

و اللي خلى الدار آمان 

عاش بجور ملو جوفه 

مات بخوفه من الغيلان 

طوّع الغلبان 

ما قالش عن شقا العمر اللي كان 

كلمتين بمصر يبقوا 

هما أخر كلمتين 

حد ضامن يمشي آمن 

أو مِـآمن يمشي فين 

.................... 

أدي كلمة من عذابي قلتهالك 

باقي كلمة 

من حنيني صنتهالك 

في الضلوع من دنيا ظلمة 

كنت خايف يلمحوها 

يقتلوها في سكة ظلمة 

سقسقت و النور بشاير بشاير 

زهرة الصبار يا سلمى 

يا نسيم الشوق يا طاير يا طاير 

خد لمصر في الصبح كلمة 

طول ما يبقى الركب ساير 

بالبصاير و العينين 

يبقى ضامن يمشي آمن 

يبقى عارف يمشي فين



اعلى الصفحة 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.... فاليري جيسكار ديستان ... 

فاليري جيسكار ديستان 

والست بتاعه كمان 

حيجيب الديب من ديله 

ويشبع كل جعان 

ياسلاملم يا جدعان 

ع الناس الجنتلمان 

داحناحنتمنجه واصل 

وحتبقى العيشه جنان 

التلفزيون حيلون 

والجمعيات تتكون 

والعربيات حتمون 

بدل البنزين برفان 

وحتحصل نهضه عظيمه 

وحتبقى علينا القيمه 

فى المرسح أو فى السيما 

أو فى جنينة الحيوان 

وحتبقى الأشيا زلابيه 

ولاحوجه لسوريا وليبيا 

وحنعمل وحده أرابيا 

مع لندن والفاتيكان 

والفقرا حيكلوا بطاطا 

وحيمشوا بكل ألاطه 

وبدال ما يسوا شلاطه 

حيسموا عبالهم جان 

ودا بفضل صديكي ( صديقي) 

ديستان الرومنتيكى 

ولاحدش فيكو شريكى 

فى المسكن والسكان 

القاهرة1975



 اعلى الصفحة 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الممنوعات 

ممنوع من السفر 

ممنوع من الغنا 

ممنوع من الكلام 

ممنوع من الاشتياق 

ممنوع من الاستياء 

ممنوع من الابتسام 

وكل يوم فى حبك 

تزيد الممنوعات 

وكل يوم باحبك 

اكتر من اللى فات 

حبيبتى يا سفينه 

متشوقه و سجينه 

مخبر فى كل عقده 

عسكر فى كل مينا 

يمنعنى لو أغير 

عليكى أو أطير 

بحضنك 

أوأنام 

فى حجرك الوسيع 

وقلبك الربيع 

اعود كما الرضيع 

بحرقة الفطام 

حبيبتى يا مدينه 

متزوقه وحزينه 

فى كل حاره حسره 

وف كل قصر زينه 

ممنوع من انى اصبح 

بعشقك او ابات 

ممنوع من المناقشه 

ممنوع من السكات 

وكل يوم فى حبك 

تزيد الممنوعات 

وكل يوم بحبك 

اكتر من اللى فات 



القاهرة /1976



اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 التحالف 

يعيش اهل بلدى 

وبينهم مفيش 

تعارف 

يخلى التحالف يعيش 

تعيش كل طايفه 

من التانيه خايفه 

وتنزل ستاير بداير وشيش 

لكن فى الموالد 

يا شعبى يا خالد 

بنتلم صحبه 

ونهتف يعيش 

يعيش اهل بلدى 

يعيش النثقف على مقهى ريش 

يعيش يعيش يعيش 

محفلط مزفلط كتير الكلام 

عديم الممارسه 

عدو الزحام 

بكام كلمه فاضيه 

وكام اصطلاح 

يفبرك حلول المشاكل قوام 

يعيش المثقف 

يعيش يعيش يعيش 

يعيش اهل بلدى 

يعيش التنابله 

فى حى الزمالك 

وحى الزمالك 

مسالك مسالك 

تحاول تفكر تهوب هنالك 

تودر حياتك 

بلاش المهالك 

لذلك 

اذا عزت توصف حياتهم 

تقول الجياه عندنا 

مش كذلك 

وممكن تشوفهم فى وسط المدينه 

اذا مر جنبك 

أتومبيل سفينه 

قفاهم عجينه 

كروشهم سمينه 

جلودهم بتضوى 

دماغهم تخينه 

سنانهم مبارد تفوت فى الجليد 

ما فيش سخن بارد 

بيكلوا الحديد 

ما دام نهر وارد 

وجاى م الصعيد 

تزيد الموراد 

كروشهم تزيد 

وتسمع وتسلم 

بأن التنابله 

أو الأكلين 

حيسمع كبيرهم 

ويعمل مقابله 

مع الفلاحين 

ويحصل تحالف 

ما بين الجميع 

ونملا المصارف 

بدم القطيع 

أطيع الخليفه 

وأطيع والديك 

دا مفروض عليك 

تزرع وتبعت لحى الزمالك 

وحى الزمالك 

مسالك مسالك 

تحاول تفكر تهوب هنالك 

تودر حياتك بلاش المهالك 

لذلك 

أذا حد جابلك سيرتهم 

تبسمل تكبر 

وتهتف كذلك 

يغيش التنابله 

يعيش يعيش يعيش 

يعيش اهل بلدى 

يعيش الغلابه 

فى طى النجوع 

نهارهم سحابه 

وليلهم دموع 

سواعد هزيله 

لكن فيها حيله 

تبدر تخضر جفاف الربوع 

مكن شغل كايرو 

ما يتعبش دايره 

لا ياكل 

ولا حتى يقدر يجوع 

يا غلبان بلدنا 

يا فلاح ياصانع 

ياشحم السواقى 

يا فحم المصانع 

يا منتج 

يا مبهج 

يا آخر حلاوه 

يا هادى 

يا راضى 

يا عاقل 

يا قانع 

ما تتعبش عقلك 

فى شغل السياسه 

وشوف انت شغلك 

بهمه وحماسه 

وعود عيالك فضيلة الرضا 

لأن احنا طبعا 

عبيد القضا 

ورزقك ورزقى ورزق الكلاب 

دا موضوع مؤجل ليوم الحساب 

كمان الصحافه 

جتكتب فى حالتك 

وتنشر مناظر لخالك وحالتك 

وتتطلع يامسعد عليك الغناوى 

وتسمع بأسمك 

فى قلب القهاوى 

تحبك مشيره وبنات الجزيره 

وقصة غرامك 

تشيع فى الرداوى 

يعيش عم مسعد 

يعيش يعيش يعيش 

يعيش اهل بلدى القاهرة /1967


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

ورقه .. من ملف القضية 

انت شيوعى 

انا مصراوى 

انتومصايب 

انتو بلاوى 

ممكن اعرف مين الأول 

بيكلمنى 

احنا نيابة أمن الدولة 

دولة مين 

دولة مصر 

مصر العشه 

ولآ القصر 

أيوه حنبدى ندور ونلف 

حاجه تنرفز خالص 

اف 

مالك.. شايل طاجن خالك 

لم لسانك ما تخرفش 

أنا ما اقصدش اهانتك طبعا 

ايوه استعبط 

لا ما اعرفش 

ايه رأيك فى سفارة كوريا 

ايه رأيك فى قضية مصر 

مصر فى وحده 

هى وسوريا وليبيا 

ولازم ييجى النصر 

ييجى منين و ازاى ولمين 

آدى كلام الشيوعيين 

أنا من حقى 

حق فى عينك 

أنا بتكلم بينى وبينك 

يعنى كلام بره التحقيق 

اذا كانش يسبب لك ضيق 

طيب فول 

مين مسؤل ؟ 

مين مسؤل عن ايه يا أخينا 

ع اللى جرى لنا ف غزه وسينا 

أنت شيوعى أكيد وطاوعنى 

فض دمغك من دى قضيه 

شعبنا جاهل 

مهما تقول له 

مش حيآمن بالشيوعيه 

ما الشيوعيه فى فيتنام 

ايه رأيك فيهم يا همام 

مش بطال مش بطال 

لكن احنا .. ورانا عيال 

طب ما نحارب 

لجل عيالنا 

يطلعوا أسعد من اجيالنا 

انت الظاهر مخك فاضى 

وحتتعبنى معاك ع الفاضى 

وأنا بحبت معاك بكفايه 

ابقى اتفلسف عند القاضى 

هى قضية ؟ 

لأ ملوخية 

آمال فاهم ايه آمال 

هى الدوله دى لعب عيال 

ممكن أعرف أنا هنا ليه 

أيوه حتعرف 

أمال ايه 

يوم خمسه وعشرين الماضى 

ايه مشاك عند التحرير 

تحرير ايه يا جناب القاضى 

أنا مش فاضى 

بكره تصير 

بطل غلبه وجاوب دوغرى 

أنا غلباوى كده من صغرى 

كل الشيوعيين امثالك 

آخر غلبه وقلة ذوق 

يحصل ايه لو تمشى فى حالك 

فاكر نفسك مين 

ما تفوق 

لو راح افوق 

مش من مصلحتك 

أما معجب جدا بصراحتك 

أيه رأيك فى حكاية الطلبه 

حاجه عظيمه بشرة خير 

انت دماغك ينفع جزمه 

وانت لسانك ينفع سير 

أخرس قطع لسانك سافل 

كتر خيرك 

مخك قافل 

مين وداك بقى عند الطلبه 

رايح ضمن المندسين 

رحت أناقشهم واسمع منهم 

تسمع منهم ايه ياسى طين 

دول عايزيين الدنيا تولع 

علشان اصلا 

مش فاهمين 

هى الحرب يا عالم لعبه 

دى بتتكلف بالملايين 

وانت حتدفع ايه من جيبك 

امال حدفع من جيب مين 

انت حمار وخدوك فى مشمك 

رحت هناك زى الباقيين 

عاملين لجنه 

وقال وطنيه 

مش ممكن دول وطنيين 

وجماعة انصار الثورة 

وفلسطين وهباب الطين 

ما نخلينا يا سيدى فى حالنا 

مالناومال الفدائين 

هو احنا اللى نهبنا بلدهم 

دول عالم صيع فاقدين 

قتلوا الراجل عند الشيرتون 

واحنا اللى طلعنا القاتلين 

وصفى التل ده كلب وخاين 

اهو كل العالم خاينين 

واحد صاحبى مراته مرافقه 

وهو مرافق 

ييجى عشرين 

أمريكا بتزعل وبتحزن 

هو احنا يا عالم ناقصين 

مش نستعبر 

م اللى جرالنا 

ونعيش بقى زى العايشين 

دى عيال عملا للشيوعيه 

واحنا عدو الشيوعيين 

روق دمك بس يا بيه 

مين مساعدكو بفالو سنين 

بيساعدونا صحيح يا سى بعجر 

علشان أصلا مش فاهمين 

احنا حليتنا منين نديهم 

ونسددهم بالملايين 

يمكن يعنى قضية مبدأ 

مبدأ مين وزكايب مين 

هى دى عالم تعرف مبدأ 

دول بقول لك 

ناس مجانين 

اخترعولنا السد العالى 

علشان نبقى اشتراكيين 

اشتراكيه هناك فى بلدهم 

واحنا فى دارنا 

نعيش حريين 

عايزيين الفلاح الجاهل 

يتساوى بالمحترامين 

وكمان قال 

تحديد ملكيه 

أبو ألفين 

يدوه خمسين 

شغل ملاحده وعالم كفره 

ومخالفين احكام الدين 

والعمال راخرين اسم الله 

فاهمين روحهم 

بنى آدميين 

ناس عايزين الحرق بولعه 

دا كله من الشيوعيين 

نشروا لنا الأفكار السوده 

أولاد الكلب الملاعين 

مين وداك بقى عند الطلبه 

انطق قول 

اتكلم مين 

هما ايه مطالبهم ؟ 

انت حتستجوبنى يا شاطر 

لأ مش قصدى 

بس أنا بسأل 

كانو طالبين كراريس ومساطر 

ولا مطالب ميه الميه 

كل الشعب مآمن بيها 

دول طالبين حرب وشعبيه 

مين مجنون بقى 

حيمشيها 

عايزين يدوا الرتش سلاح 

عشان تحصل فيها مجازر 

أنا لو أشوف حلوف فلاح 

شايل شومه 

لازم اهاجر 

لازم بينه وبينك دم 

دم ف عينك 

هس اتلم 

ثم نحارب ليه 

وبأيه 

بسلاح ما يموتش بعوضه 

روق دمك بس يا بيه 

الحرب ضروره ومفروضه 

واهو نفس سلاحنا المظلوم 

فى فيتنام دابح أمريكا 

دى طبيعه أرض يابتى آدم 

بطلوا بقى كدب وبولوتيكا 

طب ما الهند بنفس سلاحنا 

فى باكستان 

بعزقت الغرب 

رأيك يعنى ضرورى ان احنا 

وحتما يعنى نخش الحرب 

طيب 

حاضر 

فين المخبر 

حتغير رأيك 

بالضرب يناير 

  1973

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

أغنية السلام .. 

يقول الشيخ إمام في بداية الأغنية موضحاً ( أنا بدي أبينلكم موقف الشعب المصري من السلام ) .. 



............. 

بانوراما الدنيا فونية .. صندوق الدنيا عصري 

الصورة من أميركا .. و الصوت من جوا مصري 

لو تفهم كل قصدي .. أوهبلك نص قصري 

و اكتبلك الوصية .. على جناح الحمام 

و اتفرج يا سلام لم .. و اتفرج يا سلام 

.... 

شوف عندك يا سلام لم .. و اتفرج يا سلام 

هزلية مرسحية .. على تياترو السلام ( تياترو : المسرح ) 

سلام كلام أغاني ... و عليكم السلام 

ما عاد على الغلابا عايد غير الكلام 

و الحالة كل مادا يا سادة يا كرام 

و اتفرج يا سلام لم .. و اتفرج يا سلام 

..... 

سالمة يا سلامة .. و دليلة رجعت بسلامة 

مصرية و من مواليد شبرا .. من تحت نفقها و مجاريها 

لو كانوا ما حرقوش الاوبرا .. كانت حتلعلع لياليها 

بالغنوة المدهونة شفايف .. غرقانة و سايحة ببلاويها 

سيد درويش اللي حيلتنا .. سرقوه و باعوه بيعة ندامة 

سالمة يا سلامة .. و دليلة جات بالسلامة .. 

.... 

سالمة يا سلامة .. كوكا كولا جات بالسلامة 



نشروا الاعلان ... ملو الجرنان 

جوا البراويز الدهبية 

و التلفزيون بالصوت و اللون 

كوكا كولا هي الاصلية 

اشرب يا خفيف .. بطّل تخاريف 

بلا   طيز الطور   بلا وطنية 

كوكا كولا تفوق و تروق ضد الافكار الهدامة 

سالمة يا سلامة .. طير بينا و رفرف يا حمامة 

سالمة يا سلامة .. على مصر التانية أم علامة



 اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يا فلسطينية .. 

........ 

يا فلسطينية و البندقاني رماكو .. 

بالصهيونية تقتل حمامكو فِ حماكو 

يا فلسطينية و أنا بدي أسافر حداكو 

ناري بإيديا و إيديا تنزل معاكو 

على راس الحية و تموت شريعة هولاكو 

............ 

يا فلسطينية و الغربة طالت كفايا 

و الصحرا أنّت من اللاجئين و الضحايا 

و الارض حنّت للفلاحين و السِقايا 

و الثورة غاية و النصر أول خطاكو 

........ 

يا فلسطينية و الثورة هيَّ الاكيدة 

بالبندقية  نفرض حياتنا الجديدة 

و السكة مهما طالت و بانت بعيدة 

مد الخطاوي هو اللي  يسعف  معاكو 

......... 

يا فلسطينية فيتنام عليكو البشارة 

بالنصر طالعة من تحت مية ألف غارة 

و الشمعة والعة و الامر كان بالخسارة 

راجعين حيارى عقبال ما يحصل حداكو



 اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بوتيكات 

بوتيكات النات كوا النَّات 

وشقق مفروشه وعمولات 

يا حلاوه الناوه كوا الناوه 

يا بلدنا يا آخر فتاكات 

بوتيكات النات كوا النات 

** 

شبيك لبيك فتح مخط 

لبيك شبيك غمض عينك 

حتقفّل مخك ح نطخك 

ونلوشك لو تفتح عينك 

ركب قرنين تركب مازدا 

وتعيش سلطان في البرواز دا 

مش عاجبك فالجبنه الفازده 

والعيش والفول والكرَّات 

يا حلاوه الناوه كوا الناوه 

يا بلدنا يا آخر فتاكات 

بوتيكات النات كوا النَّات 

مين فيكوا ما يعرفش عليوه 

شيّال المنيا الكحيان 

في ثواني اتمول واتحول 

بقي مسيو عليوه عليَّان 

إزاي؟ 

ما هي بوظه ومفتوحه 

على حس ولاد المفضوحه 

وأرانب صاحيه ومدبوحه 

تتأستك تبيع البنوكات 

يا حلاوه الناوه كوا الناوه 

يا بلدنا يا آخر فتكات 

بوتيكات النات كوا النَّات 



** 

حتقول الفقرا ومشاكلهم 

دي مسائل عايزه التفانين 

وأنا رأيي نحلها رباني 

ونموّت كل الجعانين 

وبهذا ما حشد 

ح يجوع 

لو نعلن هذا المشروع 

وح نقفل هذا الموضوع 

نهائياً 

ونعيش في تبات 

يا حلاوه الناوه كوا والناوه 

يا بلدنا يا آخر فتكات 

بوتيكات النات كوا النات 

سجن الاستئناف/ 1981 



 اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

طلع الصباح 

كلمات احمد فؤاد نجم ,,,,,,,,غناء الشيخ امام 

طلع الصباح كل الجمال في طلعته 

والنور سرح كحل عينينا بفتنته 

والطير صدح للمولى جلّت قدرته 

الحان جميلة تنعش القلب الحزين 

يسعد صباحكم كلكم ياشغالين 

الشمس طالعة بابتسامة الاْمل 

شعلة ياقوت زي الخدود وقت الخجل 

بتقول يا نايم قوم بدا وقت العمل 

دي الدنيا خيرها وعزّها للشقيانين 

يسعد صباحكم كلكم يا شغالين 

يا ولاد بلدنا من جنوبها لشرقها 

يا مشمرين عن السواعد كلها 

النور حضن بلادنا و ضمّها 

والشمس هلّت بالامل ع الشقيانين 

يسعد صباحكم كلكم يا شغالين 

طلع الصباح كل الجمال في طلعته 

والنور سرح كحل عينينا بفتنته 

والطير صدح للمولى جلّت قدرته 

الحان جميلة تنعش القلب الحزين 

يسعد صباحكم كلكم يا شغالين



 اعلى الصفحة 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المسحراتي 

حبلت الايام سنين

ولدت الايام دهور 

دامت الايام لمين 

وحدّوا المولى الغفور 

صلّي ع اللي في القيامة يشفعك 

واصحى يللي نمت من اللي بيوجعك 

واكشف اللي بيؤلمك و بيمنعك 

وانده اللي لو ندهته يسمعك 

قول يا جارة 

قول يا جار 

مهما طال الليل وجار 

كل جرم وله مدار 

و الكواكب دوارين 

وحدّوه يا مؤمنين 

صحّي نومك يا اسطى فكري يللي ناسي 

هلّ يومك يا اسطى مرسي يللي راسي 

يا حبايب مصر يا اْهلي يا ناسي 

اللي يعشق بالسهر حتما يقاسي 

اصحى يا نايم كفاية 

وحّد الانسان معاي 

طالت الليل الرحايا 

والحدادي قلقانين 

وحّدوه يا مؤمنين 

.......... 

يللي صاحيين في البيوت 

يللي كاشفين المكان 

يللي سامعين السكوت 

يللي واعيين للزمان 

استعدوا للقيام 

استعدوا للقيام 

واقبلوا مني الكلام 

مصر نايمة من سنين 

وحّدوه يا مؤمنين

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

بقرة حاحا 

........ 



ناح النواح و النواحة 

على بقرة حاحا النطاحة 

و البقرة حلوب .. تحلب قنطار 

لكن مسلوب .. من أهل الدار 

و الدار بصحاب .. و حدعشر باب (11 باب ) 

غير السراديب .. و بحور الديب 

و غيلان الدار .. واقفين بنهار 

و ف يوم معلوم ... عملوها الروم 

زقوا الترباس ... هِربوا الحراس 

دخلوا الخواجات .. شفطوا اللبنات 

و البقرة تنادي .. و تقول يا ولادي 

و ولاد الشوم ... رايحين ف النوم 

البقرة انقهرت .. م القهر انصهرت 

وقعت بالبير .. سألوا النواطير : 

طب وقعت ليه ..؟ 

وقعت م الخوف 

و الخوف يجي ليه .. ؟ 

من عدم الشوف 



و قعت م الجوع و م الراحة 

البقرة السمرا النطاحة 

ناحت مواويل النواحة 

على حاحة و على بقرة حاحا



اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 أوأه 

هذه القصيده للمرحوم الرئيس انور السادات كلمات أحمد فؤاد نجم وغناء الشيخ امام 

أوأه المجنون أبو برقوقه 

عيره وبرانى وملزوقه 

نصاب ومنافق ودماغه 

مليانه مناطق موبوءه 

والنكته كمان انه حلنجى 

وعامل لى فكاكه وحندوقه 

مع ان الحجش أفهم منه 

والعالم فهمه ومفلوقه 

بسلامته بيسرح قال بينا 

يعنى احنا مواشى يا زقزوقه 

داحنا العريفه الحريفه 

غيرش الايام المدعوقه 

شفت الولدات الشلبيه 

ليلة التحرير يا أسطى فاروقه 

أهو دولا ولادنا وأكبدنا 

وقلوبنا عليهم مشقوقه 

يا سلام يا صلاة النبى احسن 

إلى حيل العلم يا مرزوقه 

حلوين وحياتك يا بلدنا 

يا أم الخيرات المسروقه 

احنا اللى رمينا البذرايه 

وروينا الارض المعزوقه 

وحنحصد بكره وحنغنى 

وعيون الخاين مخزوقه 

القاهرة / 1973

اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 جائزة نوبل 

كلمات أحمد فؤاد نجم وكتبها بمناسبة معاهدة السلام وحصول مناحم بيجن على جائزة نوبل 

شوف عندك يا سلاملم 

واتفرج يا سلام 

مواطن شخص عادى 

مالوش اى اهتمام 

ومبارك الخيانه 

ومسميها السلام 

وف يوم قرا الجرايد 

تاريخ ما اعرفش كام 

من يومها يا ضنايا 

بيشقلب فى الكلام 

واتفرج يا سلاملم 

اتفرج يا سلام 

على شقلب يا سلام 

لنا محانم جيبن يادخ 

زايجة لوبن 

يعنى مناحم بيجن 

ياخد جايزة نوبل 

تبقى النوديا يعنى الدنيا 

ماشيه بتحدف بالمندار 

يبقى الشهر اتناشر ساعه 

يبقى اليوم ليلتين ونهار 

يبقى القاتل شحص ضحية 

والمقتول مجرم جبار 

شفتوا ازاى ؟ 

اما صحيح الطب اتقدم 

وحنا ما وصلناش أخبار 

أيوه يا لجنة لوبن بيه 

قاعدة بتلجنى ايه 

أنا مش فاهم حاجه صراحه 

لما القاتل ياخد جايزه 

كده من دون تلبيخ وأباحه 

يبقى يا أما اللجنه دى بايظه 

او لامؤاخذه رئيسها حمار 

يبقى يا لجنه يا عره يا كوسه 

جتنا وجاتكو ستين حوسه 

تبفى ف هذا الزمن المايل 

ياما حنجرى علينا هوايل 

تبقى اللكمه بدل الكلمه 

والكاتب يمسك منشار 

يبقى الراعش يعنى الشاعر 

يسكن شقة فى بيت ف قصيده 

يكتب فول ياكل أشعار

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

مرحبا

بعد السلام والمرحبا 

يا اولاد بلدنا يا طيبين 

نفرش كلام المصطبة 

واضح لكل السامعين 

مصر الحبيبة الطيبة 

أم البنية (بتشديد الياء) والبنين 

ايش حالها في عز الصبا 

ايش حال ولادها المخلصين 

وسط العواصف مركبة (سفينة) 

بين ريح شمال وريح يمين 

جابوا الطبيب ابن الحلال 

كشف مكان الداء وشاف وقال 

أهل البصيرة في البلد 

جواب لكل السائلين 

قال البلد عاوزه ولد 

ياخد بطار (ثأر) المظلومين 

ولد يعوض اللي راح 

ويعلا فوق كل الجراح 

ويمد إيده في الضباب 

يشد أنوار الصباح 

فيكم ولد يا سامعين ؟ 

(يرد الكورس): أجدع ولد 

طب هوه فين ؟ وهوه مين؟ 

كورس: ابن البلد 

يا ابن البلد يا ابن البلد 

الوقت وقتك يا ولد 

يا قلب مصر ونبضها 

كورس: يا ابن البلد يا ابن البلد 

يا صبحها 

كورس: يا ابن البلد 

يا ربحها 

كورس: يا ابن البلد 

يا قمحها 

كورس: يا ابن البلد 

يا رمحها 

كورس: يا نور سماها وأرضها 

آدي كلام المصطبة يا اولاد بلدنا يا طيبين 

بعد السلام والمرحبا واضح لكل السامعين 

==================================================  ===== 

أنشد الشيخ رحمه الله هذه الأنشودة في طلبة الجامعة قبيل حرب 1973 فألهب مشاعرهم الوطنية وأتي هدير صوتهم واضحا في خلفية التسجيل . كان يطالب بقائد من بينهم يقود ثورة جديدة تقلب النظام وتصحح الأوضاع . 

لا أكون مبالغا إن قلت أن خوف النظام من ثورة شعبية في تلك الفترة ربما يكون قد عجل بالحرب .



 اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نويت أصلي  

نويت أصلي … نويت أصلي …

نويت أصلي صرصور دخل لي 

هرش لي مخي قعدت أفلي ( أي وقفت حائرا أقلب الأفكار ، أفلي من التفلية أي البحث عن القمل بالرأس) 

خربوش خرابش … صرصور مهابش ( صرصور شقي ذو هبش وخربشة) 

وفضلت أهابش ما حد دلي ( ظللت أكافح وأحاول دون أن يدلني أحد) 

حليت رباطي من تحت باطي 0 الباط هو الإبط) 

لا قدرت أطاطي ولا طلت أعلي ( لم أقدر على الوقوف أو الانحناء) 

حيران يا حالي سهران ليالي 

وسنين بقالي مربوط في ضلي ( كيفما تحرك ظلي تحركت معه) 

وسألت قال لي شيخنا المصلي 

اركع تاراته اسجد تراللي ( تاراته وتراللي نغمات موسيقية تفيد رتابة الوتيرة والتكرار) 

يارب ياللي … يارب ياللي (ياللي : يا من) 

زرعت عودي سارح تملي ( أقمت جسدي كنبات ينمو دوما باستقامة) 

وعدلت ضهري فوق سرج مهري ( وأقمت ظهري شامخا فوق حصاني) 

وطبعت زهري على خد خلي ( ومكنتني من طبع قبلتي على خد حبيبتي) 

وحياة معيشتي متعب ومشقي ( أحلف بمعيشتي التي ربما كانت سبب شقاء للآخرين) 

مهمن (مهما) جري لي مهمن حصل لي 

لاوهب حياتي واوصل صلاتي ( لأهبن حياتي كلها في صلاة متصلة) 

والآتي آتي في يوم تجلي ( وليكن ما يكون يوم تتجلى لي ذاتك العلية)

اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لا نحالف


لما نحالف لا نحالف إلا الأخيار
لما نحارب لا نحارب إلا الفجار
دارنا هنا حرة و إحنا فيها أحرار


.......................


يللي دمانا المهدورة سفكتها يداك
يللي بلادنا المحتلة إحتلتها قواك
لك عهد الله لا نسمعلك و لا نمشي وراك
و لا نذهب شرقي و غربي و لا يمين و يسار
دارنا هنا حرة و إحنا فيها أحرار


...................... 

يا مشرد في البرية شعب فلسطين
و دبحت الشعب العربي دبح السكين
لنخاصم لجل (لاجل) عيونك روسيا و الصين
ولا نقبل صدقة و رشوة بجنيه و دولار
دارنا هنا حرة و إحنا أصحاب الدار


....................... 

يا مغرور يللي غرك إكرام الضيف
لو تعرف مين العربي في يوم الحيف
لا يحاور و لا يتكلم إلا بالسيف
لما نحالف لا نحالف إلا الاخيار
لما نحارب لا نحارب إلا الفجار


 اعلى الصفحة 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 بيان هام 

هنا شقلبان 

محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 

من القاهرة ومن كردفان 

وسائر بلاد العرب واليابان 

ومن فنزويلا أيضا ايران 

ومن اى دار 

أو بلد مستباحه 

بفعل السياحه مع الأمريكان 

هنا شقلبان 

محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 

نقدم اليكم بكل اللغات 

مراسح وسيما وجميع الفنون 

صحافه ومنابر وتلفزويونات 

وخطبا ف جوامع وجبنه وزيتون 

ونقزح ونركب جميع الموجات 

ونبحث ونفهم فى كل الشئون 

ودايما نلعلع فى كل الحالات 

ولا حد سامع ولا يحزنون 

وتسمع ما تسمع دا ما يهمناش 

لأن احنا اصلا بناكل بلاش 

فخليك فى نفسك وما تخليناش 

نسلط عليك القلم واللسان 

هنا شقلبان 

محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 

يسر الذاعه ولا يسركوش 

بهذى المناسبه ولا بندعيكوش 

نقدم اليكم شحاته المعسل 

وبدون الرتوش 

شبندر سماسرة بلاد العمار 

معمر جراسن للعب القمار 

وخارب مزارع و تاجر خضار 

وعقبال أملتك أمير الجيوش 

ما تقدرش تنكر 

تقول ما اعرفوش 

ما تقدرش ايضا تفول ما أسمعوش 

شحاته المعسل حبيب القلوب 

يزيل البقع ولاهموم والكروب 

يأنفس يأفين يبلبع حبوب 

ويفضل يهلفط ولا تفهموش 

وتفهم ما تفهم دا ما يهمناش 

لأن انت فاهم وعامل طناش 

ح تنكر وتحلف ح اقول لك بلاش 

ح تتعب دماغنا وتتعب كمان 

هنا شقلبان 

محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 

لأن المخبى ظهر واستبان 

وكل المسائل بدت للعيان 

وطلعت حكاوى ونزلت كمان 

عن التهريبه وعن كيت وكان 

وعن محسوبيه وعن ألعبان ( بضم الالف) 

ظهر فى المدينه كأن الطوفان 

وغرق مراكب وسوح غيطان 

وبعض المراكب ح تغرق كمان 

وأزمة مساكن وأزمة أمان 

وعالم بياكل فى عالم جعان 

وريحة مؤمره فى جو المكان 

مخطط خيانه مع الأمريكان 

لدبح العشيره وحرق المكان 

وفيه ناس بترغى ولازم بيان 

كما ابلغونا جميع الودان 

لهذا وذاكا وتلكم كمان 

نقدم اليكم عروسه وحصان 

شحاته المعسل وهذا البيان 

هنا شقلبان 

محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 

بسم الله 

سلام عليكم وسلمون وموز 

وأما المسائل فهنجف ولوز 

فيا اخوتى ويا أخوات 

اليكم بيانى كما هو آت 

جميع المسائل تمام التمام 

وكل الكلام دا مجرد كلام 

فصبرا جميلا ولا تقلقوش 

وشغل الضغاين أنا ما أقبلوش 

ما فيش أى حاجه 

على الطلاق والعتاق بالتلاته 

ما فيه اى حاجه 

وقدر كمان ان فيه أى حاجه 

ما لوش أى لازمه الكلام واللجاجه 

وعيب ان عيل يسوق السماجه 

ويعمل لى باللو ويعمل ديباجه 

آنا بطبعى ضد السماسره الكبار 

بحكم المنافسه وحكم الجوار 

لكن مش فى طبعى 

انى أعمل فضيحه 

لواحد زميلى هبش كام صفيحه 

ما كل الزمايل بتهبش صفايح 

وكل اللى جاى مش زى اللى رايح 

فيا ايها الشعب صهين تفلعص 

مساء التنفس مساء الروايح 

أخويا الامير بزرميط الايرانى 

بعت لى السنه دى 

عزمنى ودعانى وأنا قبلت طبعا 

ورحنا العزومه وكانت وليمه 

ما تحصلش تانى دا أيه المحمر 

وأيه المكمر وايه المشمر 

وايه الصوانى 

وانا دماغى تعبت ولفت صراحه 

من الفخفخه والهنا الاصفهانى 

هناك يعنى مثلا اذا شربت طافيه 

تمز بكوارع وبسطرمه ضانى 

ما شفتش هناك 

ناس بتحقد عليهم 

ولا ناس بتشتم فلان الفلانى 

لأنه اشترى عزبتين من شطارته 

وحكمة ادارته وطلع مبانى 

وبعد الوليمه استلمنا الهدايا 

مفضض ومدهب وقز وقيشانى 

وطبعا أخويا الأمير قال لى حاجه 

ح اقولهالكو طبعا اذا الوقت ناسب 

ح يطلع لى عيل بدون اى حاجه 

ويعمل لى فلحس ويقعد يحاسب 

دا حقد اشتراكى أنا ما أقبلوش 

ولو هو ابنى أنا ما اعتقوش 

كلام عن سماسره كلام عن دعاره 

حاجات مش صحيحه جمل مستعاره 

وعايزين يخلوا البلد اردغانه 

وعايزنى اسيب البلد من زمان 

وأنا مش ح اسلم واسيب الأمان 

ولا بالبوليس والنيابه كمان 

فيا ايها الشعب كمل جميلك 

وصبرا واذلم حتيجى المصارى 

وتاكل وتشرب تبع ما يآتيلك 

وتغرق فى بحر العبيد والجوارى 

وترسم حياتك حسب ما يرائيلك 

ونملا الحوارى فساقى وقصارى 

تسبح بحمدك وتشكر جميلك 

وفضل الزباله وطفح المجارى 

ختاما سلاما وآخر كلاما 

ضرورا 

يسود الهدوء والوئام فماذا والا 

ح طربقها واللا اهرب فلوسى 

واسافر قواما سلام عليكم 

وسلمون وموز بصفتى رئيسا 

وابا وجوز 

القاهرة /1967

----------


## ابن البلد

شكلنا هنروح في داهيه إشاء الله

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

طابع ديوان الممنوعات فوق صفحتى
زاين كلامك كلمتى
زاين كلامى كلمتك
اخترنا سكّه من تلاته معروفين
لاندمانين
ولا ولا
اخترنا سكّه فى الفلا
هىّ العروبه ايه ياصاحبى غير ؛
مشوار فى سكّة أرض شرقانه لحروف 00
مشّيتنى فيها وكنت قاعده من زمن
باستنى محرم صحبتى
ولاّ دليل فى رحلتى
مايقولش ان الكلمه عيب
فارجع أغيب
والكلمه تسقط جوّه جب الاغتراب !

------- د0 حورية البدرى

----------


## الزعيفى

جميل جميل جميل الله يعطيك العافيه

----------

